

"Building Paper" by Facebook Developers - comyarzaheri
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiY1cheLpmI

======
ColinWright
Also submitted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7613813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7613813)

There were no up-votes, and no discussion. But to be honest, who is going
going to watch a 90 minute video without any kind of transcript to give a hint
as to whether there's any value in it? Certainly I'm not going to spent that
much time purely speculatively.

